# Turn Auto Start/Stop off by Default



## harryflyer (Feb 15, 2012)

I've managed to successfully modify quite a number of codes. 

The one code I really wanted to modify is to Turn off by default the Auto Start/Stop.

According to the cheat sheet, the code is under:
CAS 3000 - TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF

For some reason, that code does not appear in my car's list at all.

I do see other codes that start with TC_MSA but not the one that ends in "DEFAULT_OFF".

Could I ask for any suggestions?

My 2012 535i was built in Nov 2011.

Thanks
Harry


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

harryflyer said:


> For some reason, that code does not appear in my car's list at all.


I have noticed among F30 cars that some have different names for modules/functions in their CAFD files, perhaps the same is true among F10's?

Anyways, here's where it is located in the F30, maybe this could help you:

FEM_BODY ->3023 TcMaster2 -> TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF

I'm unsure if you knew this already, but you can use the search option to search through the functions in an opened CAFD file.

As comment, the CAFD file shows (on my F30, might be slightly different on your car): "Kommentar=Status MSA-Fahrerwunsch ist per default aus"

If you search for a part of the comment or the function (like 'msa', 'fahrerwunsch' or something like that), you might find it. Let us know if this helped or not


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

*Success*

I was able to reprogram my F25 Auto Stop/Start to Off default using ShawnSheridan's F10 cheatsheet.:rofl:
Thanks ShawnSheridan and JonathanArcher.:thumbup:


----------



## harryflyer (Feb 15, 2012)

svache said:


> I have noticed among F30 cars that some have different names for modules/functions in their CAFD files, perhaps the same is true among F10's?
> 
> Anyways, here's where it is located in the F30, maybe this could help you:
> 
> ...


Hey Svache. 
Thanks for the great suggestion. I tried using search on all of the CAFD files but still couldn't find an MSA_DEFAULT_OFF.

I'm wondering whether I should download psdzdata ver 2.46.1 as I originally used ver 2.46.3.
Thanks again
Harry


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

harryflyer said:


> Hey Svache.
> Thanks for the great suggestion. I tried using search on all of the CAFD files but still couldn't find an MSA_DEFAULT_OFF.
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should download psdzdata ver 2.46.1 as I originally used ver 2.46.3.
> ...


Hiya Harry,

I'm sorry it didn't work out. Did you also try searching on 'default_off' or something else?

As for the data version, I think it shouldn't matter, the higher number should be better as it is newer and includes more stuff, not less. Your cafs should either have the function or not.

Could you post the 'CAS' cafd file by any chance? (just change the .ncd extention to .pdf), that way we can take a look for you and see if we might find it


----------



## harryflyer (Feb 15, 2012)

Svache:

Here is the CAFD file. Please let me know your thoughts.

Regards
Harry


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

I just looked at the file and, wow, I kind of wonder why it is not there.. it's almost as if they deleted the possibility to turn it off.. :S

I did, however, notice the presence of TC_MSA_MEMORY, which on the F30 (although it's called TCM_MSA_MEMORY) is a function to have the car remember the last setting of the A.S.S. In order to use this, it had to be turned to active but, kind of surprisingly, it is already set to aktiv in your CAFD file. Did you do this by any chance? And if so, does this work for the car to remember the last setting used before the car was turned off? If so, I would just use that function instead


----------



## harryflyer (Feb 15, 2012)

Svache.
Thanks for checking the file.
Yes, I did change the MSA_MEMORY to active and this does work. I would have preferred the other setting but this one works great as I don't have to manually turn off the A.S.S. every time I start the car.
Harry


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

I coded someone's 2012 535 this morning, and i also had the default off setting. However the TSA_Memory active setting is a good substitute.


----------



## harryflyer (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Stealth.Pilot
Can I ask what verson of psdzdata you used? 
I have version 2.46.3.

Thanks
Harry


----------

